
Arch Linux phasing out i686 support - andreyv
https://www.archlinux.org/news/phasing-out-i686-support/
======
akoster
I appreciate distros that continue to offer 32-bit options. They have given
old computers new leases on life and distros like arch allow these users to
run the latest and greatest software on such hardware. I feel the days of
being able to run a popular Linux distro on "any" hardware (old or new) are
unfortunately numbered with many major distributions dropping 32-bit support.

------
tehabe
In 2009 this was their April Fools Joke:
[https://www.archlinux.org/news/dropping-i686-support/](https://www.archlinux.org/news/dropping-i686-support/)

------
randcraw
$325/mo for residential water in Atlanta? That's nuts.

Here just north of Philly, we've seen water/sewer service go up substantially
in the past 5 years, but it's no more than $50/mo IIRC.

~~~
duskwuff
Wrong thread?

------
Ezhik
But how will I install it on a ThinkPad T41?

------
breakingcups
Interesting move, I guess it makes sense.

~~~
Koshkin
Interesting times, we live in. We now may need more than 4GB of RAM (per
process) just so we could read email and browse the Web.

~~~
IE6
Actually on my ubuntu 14.04 machine due to a bug I do need more than 4GB of
RAM to do just that. Since the machine only has 4 GB of RAM I really
appreciate swap space :)

------
dzaragozar
2017, about time.

